# Winner by Leg Knot, Heel Hook



## Chester Wright (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 15, 2018)

One of my favorite control positions for setting up leg locks. I’m not a fan of the IBJJF rules against it.


----------



## Chester Wright (Mar 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> One of my favorite control positions for setting up leg locks. I’m not a fan of the IBJJF rules against it.


I'm not a fan of the IBJJF rules against it too.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 21, 2018)

Leg locks can be very effective


----------

